# kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 refuses to boot

## LD

I've been trying to upgrade to 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 for a bit and everytime I boot into it it keeps panicing. it gets through everything and identifies the root drive but then I get

```
kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly

warning: unable to open initial console

kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
```

my grub.conf is

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux Upgrade Kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/sda3 init=/sbin/init

# vim:ft=conf:

```

not sure what I've got wrong. Let me know what other info you need.

----------

## aidanjt

.config please? (grep out the lines starting with # of course).

----------

## LD

```
CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_MEMTEST=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=y

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=y

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_GARP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

CONFIG_DECNET=y

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_LLC2=y

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=y

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RXKAD is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="y"

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=y

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY=y

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=y

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=y

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_SSFDC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OOPS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=y

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=y

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_TYPHOON=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=y

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2_S4985 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7191 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SH_MOBILE_CEU is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT312 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0299 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22702 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DRX397XD is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_MT352 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048=m

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AU8522 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

# CONFIG_DVB_PLL is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6405 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421 is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCSP=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SOUND_PAS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m

CONFIG_PSS_MIXER=y

# CONFIG_PSS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812=m

CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16=m

CONFIG_SC6600=y

CONFIG_SC6600_JOY=y

CONFIG_SC6600_CDROM=4

CONFIG_SC6600_CDROMBASE=0

CONFIG_AEDSP16_MSS=y

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_SBPRO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=y

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=y

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

CONFIG_MSPRO_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_TIFM_MS=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X=y

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

# CONFIG_DMATEST is not set

CONFIG_DCA=y

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_UIO=m

CONFIG_UIO_CIF=m

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set

CONFIG_EDD=y

# CONFIG_EDD_OFF is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_O2CB=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_USERSPACE_CLUSTER=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS_STATS=y

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=y

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WRITEBUFFER=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WBUF_VERIFY=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_SUMMARY=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_LZO=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_NONE is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_PRIORITY=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_FAVOURLZO is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

CONFIG_AFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DLM=y

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST=y

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS is not set

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=0

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X_RNG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

# CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

# CONFIG_KVM_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

left the stuff # just in case it was relevent. Something that's not set that needs to be, know what I mean?

----------

## fuzzykiller

Remove the init option. It isn't present in the other (working?) entry.

----------

## LD

It was added cause even without it that wasn't working and it was recommended by the error.

----------

## fuzzykiller

Well then, let's turn to the other error - it indicates that there is no /dev/console device, if I remember correctly. Did you accidentally integrate some sort of initrd in the kernel?

----------

## LD

no, I don't even know how to do that.

----------

## LD

Would an initrd fix the problem?

----------

## bombcar

Have you tried without the init=/sbin/init line?

You could punt and make a genkernel kernel and see if that works.

----------

## LD

I added the init=/sbin/init when it failed the first time.

----------

## Mistwolf

A long time ago, I had the same console error (with kernel 2.4.something), the solution that worked for me was to add

```
console=tty
```

to the kernel line.

If I recall correctly, the init not found was either init was compiled with a different version of GCC than the kernel, or a package was updated that broke it, I can't remember exactly.

Sorry I cannot be of more help.

----------

## LD

Everything was compiled with GCC 4.3.2. I even rebuilt it all.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Give one of my kernel seeds a try. Either that, or send the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file and your complete (as in the whole thing) .conifg to me by private message, and I'll take a look.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## LD

Complete what?

----------

## richard.scott

How did you create your upgrade kernel?

Chances are the devices you need to boot form aren't compiled in the new kernel but compiled as modules.

----------

## LD

I took my config file from the old kernel ran make oldconfig and then make menuconfig and went through. I made sure every filesystem I use is built in. The only things I really use modules for are the video and audio stuff.

----------

## Kosmas

I seem to have the same problem with the new kernel 2.6.27-r2.

I have all the drivers needed for the devices and filesystems integrated in the kernel and I also tried different aproaches (compatible mode for sata, ahci, sata) but it seems that the kernel is not able to understand the extended partitions (I have 1 primary and 1 extended with 4 or 5 logical ones).

It seems that it is able to try to mount the partition but it does not do it right.

From what I have tried:

a) Logical partitions from extended can not be seen (reports only the primary and the extended but not the logical)

b) When it tries to mount the partition it seems that it does and after that it finds no init (I tried /sbin/init and /bin/bash etc. for rescue)

c) It has nothing to do with filesystem type as I tried it on reiserfs and ext3

If anyone knows any kernel space magic we could use some right now!!!

p.s. I compile kernels for quite some time (monolithic, modular etc) so any sujestion would be appreciated.

p.s.2 I recompiled the 2.6.25-r9 and all works fine so it must be some new feature.

----------

## bombcar

Do you have partition support compiled in correctly? On my system, for example, I need to have GPT support beyond the normal MSDOS partition support.

```

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

```

is what I have.

----------

## Kosmas

Oh yes! I have ALL the types of partitions compiled in. I tried both all, only selected for my system and none.

No change at all!!!!!

Also, on 2.6.25-r9 I have the same (close to) options and works ok.

----------

## LD

I checked that. Everything is compiled like it always is for partitions. MSDos support and the like is built in.

----------

## Kosmas

I have tried the new kernel 2.6.27-r4 but the problem still remains!

Some info for anyone who can use it:

On 2.6.27-r4 kernel the partition table read by the kernel as it says:

```
here are the available partitions:

0800  156290904 sda driver sd

  0801     40957686 sda1

  0802                 1 sda2

kernel panic .....

```

but my partition table  (booting 2.6.26-r3) is

```
here are the available partitions:

0300      4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0800  156290904 sda driver sd

  0801     40957686 sda1

  0802                 1 sda2

  0805        506016 sda5

  0806      3911796 sda6

  0807    31254426 sda7

  0808    15631213 sda8

  0809    64027026 sda9

```

My root partition is on sda7 aca 0807 which can not be seen by the 2.6.27 kernel.

I tried all the variations of partition selections and also tried to change to ahci and compatible modes from pc bios (fujitsu laptop)

I wish someone could have a revelation and figure this out....

I also tried to leave out unneeded sata drivers and all of them.

Help please!!!

----------

## jcat

Smells like a buggy SATA driver maybe.  What SATA chipsets are you guys using?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## Kosmas

I have a fujitsu laptop with Intel 82801H chipset. On another system I tried 2.6.27-r4 it works ok but ont on my laptop.

Any sujestions?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo, as well as /etc/fstab and your entire .config file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## geaaru

i have the same problems on my laptop hp dv8002 with software raid on my root filesystem.

Config file is correct, i take it from previous kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r1.

It's strange

Bye

----------

## John5788

same problems here with 2.6.26-r3, i tried a make oldconfig from my old 2.6.25-r7 and it gives same errors as OP.

----------

## Hibbelharry

I was bitten by the same problem and the solution was somewhat hard to find but easy to do:

Uncheck Config Root Plug Support in Kernel Security Setup. It seems to be turned on by default nowadays and blocks any process (like init..) to be run as root.

I'm betting this will solve the problem for 99% of us.

Greetz

Hibbelharry

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That setting is not turned on by default. If it were, I would be unable to post this message. Try again.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gruven

 *Hibbelharry wrote:*   

> I was bitten by the same problem and the solution was somewhat hard to find but easy to do:
> 
> Uncheck Config Root Plug Support in Kernel Security Setup. It seems to be turned on by default nowadays and blocks any process (like init..) to be run as root.
> 
> I'm betting this will solve the problem for 99% of us.
> ...

 

Worked for me, thanks!

----------

## Kosmas

Ok then here comes the long post!

lspci:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a02 (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a03 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2828 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

04:00.0 0200: 11ab:4363 (rev 14)

14:00.0 0280: 8086:4229 (rev 61)

1c:03.0 0607: 1217:7136 (rev 01)

1c:03.1 0607: 1217:7136 (rev 01)

1c:03.2 0805: 1217:7120 (rev 02)

1c:03.3 0180: 1217:7130 (rev 01)

```

cpuinfo:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2194.527

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 4395.33

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2194.527

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm ida

bogomips        : 4390.91

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

fstab:

```
/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda7               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail  1 1

/dev/scd0               /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,users,ro    0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win_xp     ntfs-3g         nls=utf-8       0 0

/dev/sda8               /mnt/ubuntu     ext3            defaults        0 0

/dev/sda9               /mnt/data       vfat            utf8,umask=0,user,users         0 0

```

and the .config for my 2.6.26-r4 that works ok:

[code:1:f51ac468cb]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4

# Sun Dec  7 14:09:12 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_LSF=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=6

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_I8K=y

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda6"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_X86_APM_BOOT=y

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_TIPC=m

# CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

CONFIG_ECONET=m

# CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

CONFIG_AX25=m

CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE=y

CONFIG_NETROM=m

CONFIG_ROSE=m

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

CONFIG_MKISS=m

CONFIG_6PACK=m

CONFIG_BPQETHER=m

CONFIG_SCC=m

# CONFIG_SCC_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_SCC_TRXECHO is not set

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_PAR=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_EPP=m

CONFIG_YAM=m

CONFIG_CAN=m

CONFIG_CAN_RAW=m

CONFIG_CAN_BCM=m

#

# CAN Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_CAN_VCAN=m

# CONFIG_CAN_DEBUG_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

CONFIG_MTD=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

# CONFIG_NFTL_RW is not set

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR=m

CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_M25P80=m

CONFIG_M25PXX_USE_FAST_READ=y

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_MUSEUM_IDS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CS553X=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_OTP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_2X_PROGRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_SIM=m

#

# UBI - Unsorted block images

#

CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_RESERVE=1

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

#

# UBI debugging options

#

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20 is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_IBM_ASM=m

CONFIG_PHANTOM=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

CONFIG_SGI_IOC4=m

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_ACER_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_TC1100_WMI=y

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_SONYPI_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001=y

#

# Other IDE chipsets support

#

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5536=m

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

CONFIG_PATA_QDI=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=m

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_RDAC=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_HP=m

CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IFB=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_VETH=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_CAP=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=m

CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=m

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_ENC28J60 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_IP1000=m

CONFIG_IGB=m

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

# CONFIG_SKGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_CS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_SDIO=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN=m

CONFIG_RTL8180=m

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

CONFIG_P54_USB=m

CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

CONFIG_ATH5K=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL4965_HT=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWL4965_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL4965_SENSITIVITY=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

# CONFIG_RT2400PCI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_RT2400PCI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

# CONFIG_RT2500PCI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_RT2500PCI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

# CONFIG_RT61PCI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_RT61PCI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

# CONFIG_RT2500USB_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

# CONFIG_RT73USB_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=m

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

# CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP is not set

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

# CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25 is not set

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

# CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE is not set

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105 is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_I4L=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_X25 is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# ISDN4Linux hardware drivers

#

#

# Passive cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

#

# D-channel protocol features

#

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

#

# HiSax supported cards

#

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

#

# HiSax PCMCIA card service modules

#

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS=m

CONFIG_HISAX_TELES_CS=m

#

# HiSax sub driver modules

#

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCUSB=m

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC4S8S=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

CONFIG_HISAX_HDLC=y

#

# Active cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

# CONFIG_HYSDN is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_GIGASET=m

CONFIG_GIGASET_BASE=m

CONFIG_GIGASET_M105=m

CONFIG_GIGASET_M101=m

# CONFIG_GIGASET_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_GIGASET_UNDOCREQ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1440

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX=m

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9705 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WM9713 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_3M=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ITM=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IRTOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_IDEALTEK=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GENERAL_TOUCH=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_GOTOP=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL=m

CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

# CONFIG_CYZ_INTR is not set

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS is not set

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_NOZOMI=m

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=y

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m

CONFIG_IPWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO=m

CONFIG_NSC_GPIO=m

CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_DS1682=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_PCF8575=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_SPI=y

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_SPI_BUTTERFLY=m

CONFIG_SPI_LM70_LLP=m

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

CONFIG_SPI_AT25=m

CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV=m

CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0=m

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_CON=y

#

# 1-wire Bus Masters

#

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX=m

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490=m

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482=m

#

# 1-wire Slaves

#

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM=m

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM=m

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433=m

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433_CRC is not set

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2760=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PDA_POWER=m

CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760=m

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMAEM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_IBMASR=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT=m

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=m

CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT=m

CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_PC87413_WDT=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT=m

CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT=m

CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83977F_WDT=m

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG=m

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI=y

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Kosmas,

Your .config became truncated because it was too long. Therefore, I decided to start with one of my kernel seeds, and see what I could come up with. Since I had the other information, there was no problem in setting you up from scratch.

Click here for your new .config. Since you already have another functional kernel, in order to set this one up, please do the following:

1) cd to the /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2 directory.

2) Move your old .config elsewhere if you want it, as the next step will delete it.

3) Enter the command make mrproper. This returns your kernel source to its pristine condition.

4) Copy my .config to the /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2 directory.

5) Delete the /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r2 directory to clear the old modules from your original .config.

6) Compile and set it up as usual (make && make modules_install, etc.).

7) Reboot and test.

After you boot, please send /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Pliablemammal

Different Architecture, but I to have been having this problem with the Genkernel made kernel on the PS3. After the bootup it freaks and can't find the console.

Did you ever get your machine going?

----------

## Kosmas

OH MY GOD!!!!!

How on earth did you perform this magic man?

You are a miracle man!

Ok It booted up with the new kernel. Now I will try to fix some minor changes I need (i915 and some more modules)

Thank you.

Could you tell me where was I wrong with the parameters???

dmesg follows: (it it gets cut again I will put it somewhere for you to get it...)

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r4 (root@kosmas-laptop) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 10 19:24:27 EET 2008

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf6d0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6d0000 - 00000000cf6df000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6df000 - 00000000cf6e3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cf6e3000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xcf6d0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6810, 0024 (r2 FUJ   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT CF6D54C8, 0074 (r1 FSC    PC        1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CF6DD942, 02B4 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP CF6DDBF6, 00F4 (r3 FSC    PC        1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT CF6D553C, 8406 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS CF6E2FC0, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET CF6DDCEA, 0038 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG CF6DDD22, 003C (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CF6DDD5E, 04EF (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CF6DE24D, 06F2 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CF6DE93F, 0447 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC CF6DED86, 0068 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT CF6DEDEE, 0028 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC CF6DEE16, 0176 (r1 FSC    PC        1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMI detected: Fujitsu Siemens

[    0.000000] 2422MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00008000 - 0000f000

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 000088f418]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000088f418]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000890000 - 0000894000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000890000 - 0000894000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009e000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009e000 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x000cf6d0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009e

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cf6d0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 849518

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c07ad0c0, node_mem_map c1000000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3966 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 615394 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:28000000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 39812 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 8, nr_cpu_ids: 8, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 842880

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro  

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PMTIMER calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2194.474 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 3362700k/3398464k available (4247k kernel code, 34500k reserved, 1636k data, 356k init, 2480960k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff51000 - 0xfffff000   ( 696 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc07c7000 - 0xc0820000   ( 356 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc0625d5d - 0xc07bee70   (1636 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc0625d5d   (4247 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4388.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194474)

[    0.000999] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.000999] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.004498] Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

[    0.004573] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.016209] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    0.016468] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.027121] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0b

[    0.027995] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4388.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194391)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.098592] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0b

[    0.099105] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.099996] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.100070] Total of 2 processors activated (8777.73 BogoMIPS).

[    0.100183] net_namespace: 816 bytes

[    0.100183] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.101010] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.101085] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.101093] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in E820

[    0.101169] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.101247] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.103805] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.106879] ACPI:      CF6E2A9F, 03B7 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.111035] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.111110] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.111262] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.119122] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.119201] ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

[    0.119298] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe000000, fe0fffff]

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 18 64bit mmio: [e0000000, efffffff]

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 20 io port: [1800, 1807]

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe100000, fe1fffff]

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [1820, 183f]

[    0.119298] PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [1840, 185f]

[    0.119332] PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe704000, fe7043ff]

[    0.119388] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.119471] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.120028] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe700000, fe703fff]

[    0.120082] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120162] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.120305] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120386] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.120531] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120612] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.120756] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.120837] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.120995] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [1860, 187f]

[    0.121058] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [1880, 189f]

[    0.121121] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [18a0, 18bf]

[    0.121191] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe704400, fe7047ff]

[    0.121250] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.121331] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.121555] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.121668] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.121788] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.121796] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [0, 3]

[    0.121803] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.121811] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [0, 3]

[    0.121818] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [18e0, 18ef]

[    0.121826] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 io port: [18d0, 18df]

[    0.121850] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.121931] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.122001] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, ff]

[    0.122027] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [1c00, 1c1f]

[    0.122139] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe200000, fe203fff]

[    0.122150] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 18 io port: [2000, 20ff]

[    0.122191] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.122220] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1

[    0.122222] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D2

[    0.122223] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.122307] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.122432] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 io port: [2000, 2fff]

[    0.122437] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [fe200000, fe2fffff]

[    0.122504] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 io port: [0, fff]

[    0.122508] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 32bit mmio: [0, fffff]

[    0.122516] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 64bit mmio pref: [0, fffff]

[    0.122609] PCI: 0000:14:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe300000, fe301fff]

[    0.122710] pci 0000:14:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.122793] pci 0000:14:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.122922] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.3 32bit mmio: [fe300000, fe3fffff]

[    0.123010] PCI: 0000:1c:03.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, fff]

[    0.123030] pci 0000:1c:03.0: supports D1

[    0.123032] pci 0000:1c:03.0: supports D2

[    0.123033] pci 0000:1c:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123115] pci 0000:1c:03.0: PME# disabled

[    0.123228] PCI: 0000:1c:03.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [0, fff]

[    0.123248] pci 0000:1c:03.1: supports D1

[    0.123249] pci 0000:1c:03.1: supports D2

[    0.123251] pci 0000:1c:03.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123333] pci 0000:1c:03.1: PME# disabled

[    0.123445] PCI: 0000:1c:03.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe401000, fe4010ff]

[    0.123506] pci 0000:1c:03.2: supports D1

[    0.123507] pci 0000:1c:03.2: supports D2

[    0.123509] pci 0000:1c:03.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123591] pci 0000:1c:03.2: PME# disabled

[    0.123703] PCI: 0000:1c:03.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe400000, fe400fff]

[    0.123764] pci 0000:1c:03.3: supports D1

[    0.123765] pci 0000:1c:03.3: supports D2

[    0.123767] pci 0000:1c:03.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.123848] pci 0000:1c:03.3: PME# disabled

[    0.123975] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.123988] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [fe400000, fe4fffff]

[    0.124062] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.124069] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.124403] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.124537] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.124670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.124823] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

[    0.128076] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.128780] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.129455] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.130225] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.130856] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.131559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.132874] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.133559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.134143] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.134200] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.134200] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.135128] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x10-0x1f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135217] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x24-0x25) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135330] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x28-0x29) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135443] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x2c-0x2d) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135556] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x2e-0x2f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135668] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x30-0x31) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135780] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x34-0x35) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.135981] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x38-0x39) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136094] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x3c-0x3d) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136206] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x4e-0x4f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136319] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x50-0x53) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136431] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x61-0x61) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136544] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x63-0x63) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136656] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x65-0x65) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136767] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x67-0x67) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136879] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x72-0x77) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.136981] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x80-0x80) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137093] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x90-0x9f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137206] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x92-0x92) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137319] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xa4-0xa5) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137431] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xa8-0xa9) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137544] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xac-0xad) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137656] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xb0-0xb1) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137767] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xb2-0xb3) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137880] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xb4-0xb5) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.137980] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xb8-0xb9) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.138093] pnp 00:01: io resource (0xbc-0xbd) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.138206] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x4d0-0x4d1) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.138319] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x680-0x69f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.138432] pnp 00:01: io resource (0x800-0x80f) overlaps 0000:00:1c.1 BAR 7 (0x0-0xfff), disabling

[    0.142463] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.142539] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.142625] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.142625] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.143005] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.143072] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.143088] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.143088] dca service started, version 1.4

[    0.143088] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.143088] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: can't allocate resource

[    0.143147] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 8: can't allocate resource

[    0.143979] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: can't allocate resource

[    0.154983] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.155057] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.155131] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.155214] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.155296] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.155521] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.156000] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.160990] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.161070] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

[    0.161148] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1100-0x111f has been reserved

[    0.161227] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

[    0.161305] system 00:01: ioport range 0x1640-0x164f has been reserved

[    0.161384] system 00:01: ioport range 0xf800-0xf87f has been reserved

[    0.161462] system 00:01: ioport range 0xf880-0xf8ff has been reserved

[    0.161541] system 00:01: ioport range 0xfc00-0xfc7f has been reserved

[    0.161619] system 00:01: ioport range 0xfc80-0xfcff has been reserved

[    0.161698] system 00:01: ioport range 0xfd00-0xfd7f has been reserved

[    0.161777] system 00:01: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe03 has been reserved

[    0.161858] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

[    0.161969] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

[    0.162083] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

[    0.162193] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

[    0.162303] system 00:02: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff could not be reserved

[    0.162413] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

[    0.162523] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

[    0.162634] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

[    0.162745] system 00:02: iomem range 0xfef00000-0xfeffffff has been reserved

[    0.197521] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.197600] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.197680] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff

[    0.197761] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000dc000000-0x000000dc0fffff

[    0.197876] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.197953] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

[    0.198035] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.198113] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.198195] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:14

[    0.198272] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: disabled

[    0.198351] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xfe300000-0xfe3fffff

[    0.198431] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.198525] pci 0000:1c:03.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:1d

[    0.198603] pci 0000:1c:03.0:   IO window: 0x003000-0x0030ff

[    0.198683] pci 0000:1c:03.0:   IO window: 0x003400-0x0034ff

[    0.198763] pci 0000:1c:03.0:   PREFETCH window: 0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff

[    0.198844] pci 0000:1c:03.0:   MEM window: 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff

[    0.198925] pci 0000:1c:03.1: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:21

[    0.199005] pci 0000:1c:03.1:   IO window: 0x003800-0x0038ff

[    0.199085] pci 0000:1c:03.1:   IO window: 0x003c00-0x003cff

[    0.199165] pci 0000:1c:03.1:   PREFETCH window: 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff

[    0.199246] pci 0000:1c:03.1:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

[    0.199327] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:1c

[    0.199406] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

[    0.199486] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff

[    0.199566] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d4000000-0x000000dbffffff

[    0.199689] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.199771] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.199780] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.199863] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.199871] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.199952] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.199960] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.199969] pci 0000:1c:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.200059] pci 0000:1c:03.1: enabling device (0080 -> 0083)

[    0.200138] pci 0000:1c:03.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.200222] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.200297] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.200373] bus: 04 index 0 io port: [2000, 2fff]

[    0.200448] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [fe200000, fe2fffff]

[    0.200525] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [dc000000, dc0fffff]

[    0.200601] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.200674] bus: 08 index 0 mmio: [0, fff]

[    0.200749] bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0, fffff]

[    0.200824] bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0, fffff]

[    0.200899] bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.200978] bus: 14 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.201052] bus: 14 index 1 mmio: [fe300000, fe3fffff]

[    0.201129] bus: 14 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.201203] bus: 14 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.201278] bus: 1c index 0 io port: [3000, 3fff]

[    0.201354] bus: 1c index 1 mmio: [fe400000, fe4fffff]

[    0.201430] bus: 1c index 2 mmio: [d4000000, dbffffff]

[    0.201507] bus: 1c index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.201583] bus: 1c index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.201660] bus: 1d index 0 io port: [3000, 30ff]

[    0.201736] bus: 1d index 1 io port: [3400, 34ff]

[    0.201811] bus: 1d index 2 mmio: [d4000000, d7ffffff]

[    0.201888] bus: 1d index 3 mmio: [f0000000, f3ffffff]

[    0.201965] bus: 21 index 0 io port: [3800, 38ff]

[    0.202044] bus: 21 index 1 io port: [3c00, 3cff]

[    0.202119] bus: 21 index 2 mmio: [d8000000, dbffffff]

[    0.202196] bus: 21 index 3 mmio: [f4000000, f7ffffff]

[    0.202278] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.219991] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.220128] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.220539] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.220776] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.220855] TCP reno registered

[    0.227006] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.227216] Simple Boot Flag at 0x7b set to 0x1

[    0.230852] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.230932] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.233232] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.233710] msgmni has been set to 1723

[    0.233890] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.233973] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.234055] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.234264] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.234312] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.234393] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.234420] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.234446] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.234539] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.234587] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

[    0.234665] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.234691] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.234718] pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.234811] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.234857] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

[    0.234935] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.234962] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.234987] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.257661] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.257748] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.258829] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.270952] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

[    0.271078] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.271190] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.271539] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.271740] ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB1] (battery absent)

[    0.271868] ACPI: Battery Slot [CMB2] (battery absent)

[    0.272053] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.276346] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.276501] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.276670] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.276797] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.280342] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.280470] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    0.284344] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.285063] ACPI: SSDT CF6DFC19, 027A (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.285714] ACPI: SSDT CF6E0119, 0627 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.286365] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.286368] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    0.286370] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.286410] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.286681] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.287067] ACPI: SSDT CF6E0061, 00B8 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.287590] ACPI: SSDT CF6E0740, 0047 (r1 FUJ    FJNB1CE   1110000 FUJ       100)

[    0.288281] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[    0.288551] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.289067] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.289233] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (27 C)

[    0.289650] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.289827] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (27 C)

[    0.289955] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.290034] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.290148] intelfb: Version 0.9.5

[    0.290253] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.290337] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 965GM, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.292173] mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.292289] intelfb: unable to set MTRR

[    0.292365] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    0.292567] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

[    0.293973] brd: module loaded

[    0.294545] loop: module loaded

[    0.294829] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.294932] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.295115] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    0.295130] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    0.295212] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    0.447391] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.447450] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.447623] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.447755] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18e0 irq 14

[    0.447835] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18e8 irq 15

[    0.500386] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.500388] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.603857] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9160821AS, 3.ALE, max UDMA/133

[    0.603936] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.611266] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.765697] ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-850S, 1.40, max UDMA/33

[    0.771626] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.782325] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9160821AS      3.AL PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.782557] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    0.782649] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.782725] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.782745] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.782905] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[    0.782995] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.783072] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.783091] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.783204]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

[    0.899411] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.899562] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.901650] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S  1.40 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.906304] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.906416] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.906576] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.906651] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.906778] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:1c:03.0 [10cf:143d]

[    0.906879] Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ea

[    0.906955] Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

[    1.029899] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

[    1.029978] Socket status: 30000006

[    1.030057] Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#1c) from #1d to #20

[    1.030168] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

[    1.030246] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfe400000 - 0xfe4fffff

[    1.030326] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd4000000 - 0xdbffffff

[    1.030852] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:1c:03.1 [10cf:143d]

[    1.153948] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 16

[    1.154030] Socket status: 30000410

[    1.154105] Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#1c) from #20 to #24

[    1.154216] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

[    1.154294] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfe400000 - 0xfe4fffff

[    1.154373] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd4000000 - 0xdbffffff

[    1.154991] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT B -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.155078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.155082] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.155246] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.159257] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    1.159338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.159347] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfe704000

[    1.169008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    1.169195] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.169311] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.169390] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.270171] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT B -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.270257] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.270261] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.270412] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.274426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.274507] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.274511] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfe704400

[    1.284008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    1.284186] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.284301] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.284380] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.385164] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    1.385260] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.385344] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.385348] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.385503] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.385643] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 22, io base 0x00001820

[    1.385803] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.385917] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.385996] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.486148] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.486233] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.486236] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.486391] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.486527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 22, io base 0x00001840

[    1.486688] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.486804] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.486882] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.587147] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.587232] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.587236] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.587387] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.587522] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 22, io base 0x00001860

[    1.587685] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.587799] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.587878] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.688151] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.688235] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.688239] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.688393] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    1.688528] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00001880

[    1.688691] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.688804] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.688883] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.778026] pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1

[    1.789150] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.789235] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.789238] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.789388] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    1.789524] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x000018a0

[    1.789683] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.789797] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.789876] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.890201] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.890279] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.891049] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.891128] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.891281] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.893697] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    1.896153] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.896233] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.896315] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.896393] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.896470] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.896655] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.939308] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    2.077992] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.078101] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, hpet irqs

[    2.078221] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    2.078510] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.078622] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Dec 10 2008

[    2.079035] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.079472] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.079575] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.079661] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    2.079751] sdhci-pci 0000:1c:03.2: SDHCI controller found [1217:7120] (rev 2)

[    2.079871] sdhci-pci 0000:1c:03.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.079990] mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems.

[    2.080006] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    2.080282] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:1c:03.2] using PIO

[    2.080639] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.080791] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.080876] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    2.081025] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[    2.081109] ALSA device list:

[    2.081182]   No soundcards found.

[    2.081355] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.081466] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.081721] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.081874] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.081965] TCP cubic registered

[    2.082046] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.082350] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.082547] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.082638] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.082849] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.083147] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    2.083224] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    2.083900] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    2.500086] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -393640330 ns)

[    2.741501] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x302000

[    2.741618] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

[    2.779814] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5

[    6.864145] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/serio5/input/input6

[    7.415405] ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    7.415499] ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

[    7.425150] ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    7.425526] ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

[    7.511588] ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

[    7.511686] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

[    7.511886] Freeing unused kernel memory: 356k freed

[    9.334846] sky2 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    9.334860] sky2 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.334888] sky2 0000:04:00.0: v1.22 addr 0xfe200000 irq 16 Yukon-2 EC Ultra rev 3

[    9.335050] sky2 eth0: addr 00:17:42:2e:9e:21

[    9.388416] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[    9.388418] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    9.388482] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    9.388491] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.388515] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[    9.443194] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

[    9.443867] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    9.444054] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    9.470587] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    9.470598] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    9.470623] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   12.851276] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   12.851997] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[   15.677708] EXT2-fs warning (device sda5): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

[   15.748188] fuse init (API version 7.9)

[   16.080483] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[   16.080549] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   16.080688] EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

[   16.080692] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   16.208375] Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k

[   39.902090] sky2 eth0: enabling interface

[   39.905274] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   42.247150] sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

[   42.247186] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   52.147818] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   52.148053] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   52.148189] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   52.150766] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   52.150873] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   52.151055] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   52.163351] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   52.163456] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   52.163498] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   52.165373] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   52.165376] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   52.165391] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   52.197045] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   52.197138] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   52.197181] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   52.199190] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   52.199194] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   52.199209] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   52.714077] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   76.594413] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   76.594511] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   76.594554] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   76.596620] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   76.596623] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   76.596637] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   79.239239] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   79.239428] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

[   79.239550] firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[   79.241668] iwlagn: iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

[   79.242289] iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

[   79.242487] iwlagn 0000:14:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[   95.162068] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Unfortunately, your entire .config was truncated in your message due to its length, so I can't tell right off what settings made the difference. I'd think it had something to do with a conflict with the IDE drivers, fair CPU scheduling, or something of that ilk that was causing the problems. 

You can find out for yourself by doing a diff of my .config and yours. Somewhere in that diff hides the problems. I recommend kdiff3, but that's just a preference.

Glad I could help, and that /var/log/dmesg looks pretty good.  :Smile: 

Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## depontius

It's the root plug.

I made 2 configuration changes.  First I enabled "advanced partitioning", because it appears that standard MSDOS partitioning has been moved under there.  I didn't enable any other options, and noticed that MSDOS partitioning was preselected.  I don't know if this option was necessary or not, and frankly I don't feel like any more kernel builds to find out.  I'll just leave it on.

But I did toggle root plug on and off, and verify that it made a kernel bootable or not.

I've never actually used root plug, I just think it's a nice idea, and keep thinking that some day I'd like to, so I've generally always built it into the kernel.  I want to go read the docs, see what the changes were, and see what it really takes.  It is kind of neat, the idea of a system that won't even boot without the root plug.  Seems like it might add some extra security, though obviously a LiveCD gets around that.

Three systems here, none booting before, all booting now.

In the thrashing, I tried vanilla-sources 2.6.28, and am just running that, now.  First off, I've got Ext4 enabled, though I haven't started playing with it yet.  Second, my Thinkpad occasionally siezes up when trying to get the time from the RTC.  According to LKML, this is another facet of the underlying problem behind the E1000e fiasco, and 2.6.28 has the fix.

I'll go back to gentoo-sources once it gets to 2.6.28.

----------

